# HSS1332 Commercial Skids not fitting well



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello - long time reader, first time poster. 

I just got my HSS1332ATD today (snowblowers direct; everything went smoothly) to add to my old Troy Built (Bolens I actually believe, 824 from the early 1990s) and I did a little break in and added a drainzit. While doing that I also purchased a few weeks ago a new, old stock Honda Commercial Skids (04700-768-E100) I believe the newest version is E110 but since I read that the newest supersedes the oldest there is no real change to the item. 

So I installed the shoes and the bolts/holes line up fine but now the auger housing is literally over an inch off the ground. Before the skids, with all factory settings the blade and housing was very slightly off the ground and looked good, but I wanted a bit more insurance and want the commercial skids. The skids are bottomed out so I'm not sure what to do. Notching them further with the tools I have isn't ideal, drilling the 1/4" plate with a drill in a vice I guess is possible but sorta a pain, so was wondering if the E110 are indeed perfect or that's "just the way it is" or some more opinion. I believe I am a new member that can't post pics but take my word the auger housing is way too high. If I try to put it into "ice digging mode" leaned all the way forward the rear track/wheel is in the air and the auger housing might have come down a 1/4" but still about an inch off the ground. 

I know Robert at Honda bounces things off his engineering team so it would be interesting to hear their perspective on either my ignorance with the wrong shoes or their design decision. 

Good to be here!


----------



## jdavis (Nov 28, 2015)

So I have the same blower and put on 04700-768-E110 ordered off Jack's.. not sure what the difference is between the E100 and E110. They installed fine on my HSS1332ATD, including some pictures for reference. I've only tried them for 10 minutes or so but much prefer them over the stock ones I removed from the back of the bucket. They don't appear to be on straight but the snowblower pulls straight regardless, you can also see the position of my scraper bar bolts (how it came new from dealer). I don't know if this set up is preferred but seems to work well for me, I have around 1 in. clearance under the scraper bar (gravel/uneven driveway).

I have these installed at this height so I can basically put my thumb on the height adjustment lever and very slightly lift up and it naturally rests in this middle position (tracks are perfectly flat). A bit of science to this I guess.


----------



## jdavis (Nov 28, 2015)

One thing that did annoy me with the E110's is the included washers DO NOT fit the included bolts. The washer holes are too small for the bolts so I didn't even install the washers. If it becomes a problem in the future I'll just use the bolts/washers from the stock skids as they fit these new skids fine.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't know about how they fit on the new HSS, but on the older HS series that do not have the threaded holes on the auger housing sides the kit comes with instructions that indicate where to drill the holes and also comes with a spacer plate to fit in between the skids and the auger housing sides.
I'll look into the instructions later, and see if anything is stated for the ones that have the threaded holes on the sides already.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I found your problem....!

04700-768-E100 on this the slots are further away from the skid part (this is design to only work with the spacer plates by means of drilling new holes on the auger housing further higher than where the threaded holes are).










04700-768-E110 are to be used with already threaded holes on the auger housing sides, notice how close the slot is to the skids.









There is you 3/4-1" difference in height when the skids are installed.

04700-768-E110 supersedes 04700-768-E100 but they are not exactly the same, it was superseded to improve its "multi-use" IMO.

You can use 04700-768-E110 in place of 04700-768-E100 but 04700-768-E100 won't work as 04700-768-E110 unless you make the slots reach near the skids (and this is the scenario that you have).


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Awesome... problem solved in under 12 hours.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Such great information and the E110 v the E100 pictures! Just everyone, thanks for helping this problem. So I'm home today sick/playing sick and now the skid (E110) is sitting next to me. I measure the bottom of the slot to the top of the meaty skid itself (this seems to be the difference between the versions E100 v. E110 that the latter has a larger notch to fit lower) so the actual measurement is 3/4" 

In the pictures of the E110 from what I could tell it looks to be about 1/4" which is certainly better but may not be low enough (I am guessing). I do not have a gravel driveway, I have a paved driveway with two large potholes which should be fixed come the summer and my old blower with a 1/4" clearance on the blade and auger and auger housing had no issues. 

So with all this investigation I would like to ask some opinion; should I try to return the E100 to the ebay seller (20% restocking fee, plus shipping, likely not worth it), buy another E110 set and perhaps still be upset because I want them lower, or lastly use the shoes I have a drill new holes? 

I am not a fan of drilling into the new machine but I wanted to add some lights above the auger housing so it's going to get drilled in the coming weeks anyway. I purchased some red enamel spray paint so touch up any exposed metal and this way I won't have to drill the existing skid which would be tough to have perfectly aligned. 

So with your affirmation looks like another project to throw at "big red"

Thanks again everyone


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

jdavis said:


> One thing that did annoy me with the E110's is the included washers DO NOT fit the included bolts. The washer holes are too small for the bolts so I didn't even install the washers. If it becomes a problem in the future I'll just use the bolts/washers from the stock skids as they fit these new skids fine.


The E100 washers fit without issue. Bolts all seemed grade 8 (not SS) and brass/poly nuts.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you have to pay restocking fee and shipping back, I would keep the E100, drill a few 3/8" holes further down and finish the slot with a round file (you are looking into making them look like the E110).
Actually if I was doing it I would open the slot all the way down to the skid (you are modifying it anyways, get the best out of it), then get some stainless 5/16" or 8mm bolts with an allen head and use them instead of the ones supplied on the kit (this will allow you to lower the machine as much as possible).

The other thing is, you can lower the scraper bar (it is adjustable) to compensate for the spacing between the scraper blade and the floor. Remember you don't want the augers too close to the ground as they will get damaged if they contact any hard surface.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the idea hsblowersfan; I was thinking this but I'm leaning towards the new holes as it seems much easier and faster (but also takes away from the "fully stock"). I want to the keep the blade about 1/4" off the ground and the auger and housing perhaps 3/8"

Let's see what others think on modifying the skids or the auger housing to make these fit. With the housing, drilling a hole almost 1.5" higher seems to give the best options of still having high auger height in the future or raising them way up to let the auger hit ice (if needed).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Our service engineer confirmed with me the most-current skids (-E110) do indeed have longer slots and they are the correct version to fit on new-model HSS machines. The older -E100 part has been superceeded to the -E110 part in Honda's part system. This means if a dealer orders the -E100 part, Honda's part system will automatically replace/change the order and ship the dealer the -E110 part. 

FYI, a dealer who might have physical stock of the older -E100 part and would go ahead and sell it if they did not realize it had been superceeded.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

I drilled new mounting holes in the auger housing. The difference between the E110 and E100 is 1/2" and I didn't feel it was enough. Now I have full range of the skid for gravel (which I don't have) or put them up very high to hit ice if needed. Thanks!


----------

